# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: خاصیت  nth-child چیست؟

## hastiam

*سلام دوستان خاصیت* *nth-child که در css یا در جی کوئری از آن استفاده می کنند چیست و در چه مواقعی از آن استفاده می کنیم؟
آیا این خاصیت تکنیک جدیدی در جی کوئری است؟
*

----------


## binboy

فکر کنم ستون ها را یک د میان در اختیار میگیره و css مدنظر را روشون اعمال میکنه

----------


## irfreemind2

nth-child (n)  xxx   من در اینجا xxx را همینطوری گذاشتم آخه وقتی پرانتز میذارم حالت متن بهم میریزه .  خب این nامین فرزند عنصری را بر میگردونه.   مثلا    div nth-child(2)  xxx که در اینجا هم xxx را ندیده بگیر  ، دومین عنصر تمام دیوها را برمیگردونه.  یا    li#red : nth-child (3) xxx  (که باز هم xxx را کلا ندیده بگیر :دی  :خجالت: )   سومین عنصر یا فرزند از لیستی که آیدی اون برابر red هست را برمیگردونه.
یا مثلا li#red : nth-child (3n) xxx فرزاندهایی  که در ترتیب ضریب 3 هستند  (3و6و9...) را از تگ li که آیدی اون red هست برمیگردونه و الی ...
شاد و پیروز باشی

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> *سلام دوستان خاصیت* *nth-child که در css یا در جی کوئری از آن استفاده می کنند چیست و در چه مواقعی از آن استفاده می کنیم؟ آیا این خاصیت تکنیک جدیدی در جی کوئری است؟*


سلام.
خیر، این CSS Selector قبل از فراگیر شدن CSS 3.0 توسط jQuery پشتیبانی میشد...
برای توضیح این Pseudo Selector، لطفا به این مقاله رجوع کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

